# Arduino auto dosser



## shift

So I have been meaning to learn how to use arduino and realized I am horrible at remembering for dose the tank with ferts. So I decided to build an arduino powered auto dosser!

I ordered some transistors and 3x 12 dc dosing pumps last night. Once they arrive I should be set to build!


----------



## effox

Arduino's are definitely the latest rage with DIY'ers. Adding Raspberry Pi, you get one very versatile compact unit.


----------



## shift

I have a Pi too! i just haven't figured out what to do with it yet... It may turn into a solar data logger in the future.


----------



## effox

I haven't got into it enough to purchase (just have to find a project that tickles my fancy I guess). For the last half year I've been looking at all sorts of hacked projects using Arduino\Pi posted all over the net. Pretty incredible stuff.


----------



## shift

If you find any good aquarium ones be sure to post them! you can get the knock off boards super cheap online....

A few of my potential projects:
Auto Dosser
LED Sunrise/sun set
Heater controller (aka auto shot off )


----------



## effox

Yeah, an auto doser would be cool. Keep us updated.

I've seen those light controller projects on hackaday.


----------



## Treasure chest

Very interesting. I am actually building an auto doser right now. I was going to go with Arduino route but finally decided to go with timer and PWM controller only for simplicity. You may want to consider a RTC module to keep the time in case power failure. Good luck with the project and keep us updated.


----------



## shift

Already got the RTC as well.. I'm not sure if I will use the LCD or not or just hardcode set daily doses as I cant really see my self tweaking it much.. and if so a USB cord could fix it in a hurry. 

I'm just waiting for the Pumps and Transistors to arrive. Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## effox

Yeah, I don't see much use in the display personally for this application. It probably would be easier to adjust dosages\time through the computer any how.


----------



## crimper

mmmm... I was contemplating on hacking my son's Lego Mindstorm as a controller for my Planted tank. This is a much cheaper solution. Thanks for the info shift.


----------



## effox

Arduino has a lot of detailed information for various projects. I haven't used it yet, but I've been looking at hack\diy projects it for months. I'd take a crack at it for sure.


----------



## shift

as a mini update. (still waiting for the pumps to arrive)

I have audrino reading from a RTC and checking the time every second. At a set time it will connect a ground (through a transistor). and complete the circuit. This should allow me to run the pump on 12v and tie in the ground with the 5V arduino circuit..
I have 3 outputs/grounds setup.... all i need is the dosing pumps and a little PWM tuning to get the right ml outputs. 

The test setup (will clean up the wires once it finished)


----------



## Treasure chest

Cool, I like your proto shield. I am adding some final touch to my auto doser this week end hopefully. I might start a different thread to show my design. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift

Nice work Feel free to tack on and post what you have.. i'm curious to see your design


----------



## shift

So I finally got around to finish building and soldering it up. Tested and works like a charm. The only thing left is to figure out the timing to fine tune the dosage (aka how many ml/s). Pop it in a box and its done!















My first arduino project is a success!


----------



## crimper

Nice one shift.


----------



## crimper

shift said:


> So I finally got around to finish building and soldering it up. Tested and works like a charm. The only thing left is to figure out the timing to fine tune the dosage (aka how many ml/s). Pop it in a box and its done!
> View attachment 16967
> 
> View attachment 16968
> 
> 
> My first arduino project is a success!


Shift, That's the UNO board and not the MEGA eh?


----------



## Treasure chest

Good work. Can't wait to see your finished product. UNO is more then enough to handle this kind of task. I probably would go for a Micro Pro for final product. Cheap and effective.


----------



## effox

I like it!


----------



## shift

Ironically I got the UNO cheaper than a micro pro  

Ill post some more info in the next few days. The box I found was a little bigger the I would like but for $3 at the dollar store.. It will do the job 

Ill post more pics and info over the next few days!


----------



## kacairns

How much has this setup run you, very interesting idea =)


----------



## shift

I think I'm about $85 all in. 
The pumps being the most expensive part at about $60 for the 3

I will do a full write up sometime in the next week or so....

In the mean time... A sneak peek


----------



## Treasure chest

You are fast. Nice job.


----------



## shift

Thank ya.. Finding my $3 box last night was inspiration to finish it up!























The box is a by overkill but lots of room for expansion and even a viewing window!

I may add in a 120v relay and also make it monitor the temperature with and auto cut off in he future . If I ever swap to LEDs It can bet sunrise/sunset too


----------



## shift

I fainlly got mine doser built and runing.















For those included to build their own I posted the code and schematics at Arduino Controlled Dosing Pumps


----------



## shift

Look who made it on to HackADay


----------



## effox

Just checked out the HackADay article.

Sweet work!


----------



## kacairns

Nice work, now I've almost got all the parts required, unfortunately after unpacking everything I realized it has been 20 years since I dealt with circuit boards and have lost every bit of knowledge I had!


----------



## shift

Thanks effox!



kacairns said:


> Nice work, now I've almost got all the parts required, unfortunately after unpacking everything I realized it has been 20 years since I dealt with circuit boards and have lost every bit of knowledge I had!


It's a good thing I have all the instructions on my site. Follow them and post in the comments if u get suck and ill help you out


----------



## shift

And to polish it off I finally got my tube holder (much nicer than a binder clip!)


----------



## Florios

.....................are you the guy from instructables? im making this build lol! maybe you can help when i get around to it.


----------



## shift

Haha yep. I'm pretty sure i made an instructable too! I forgot about that


----------



## effox

Instructables is pretty cool for DIY tutelage. Any updates on this (plant growth pics or anything?)


----------



## shift

I'll snap some new ones later. A few phone pics from the past month or so


----------



## Tommy72a

Hey Shift,

I've finally finished my doser! It's your post that got me interested in arduino doser concept. It works great and I've added extra features on it. They are; a) LCD screen to show the system time, last time it was dosed and how many times it triggered the event. B) added ability to adjust LCD contrast and light strength. C) added small motors plus magnets to trigger mixing for a minute before dosing using magnetic stir stick D) on and off switch to activate manual stir with led light and E) ability prime the pump separately from arduino control with momentary switches.









Yes it's made out of scrap wood but it does the job.

Thanks again!

By the way I noticed you published an another arduino project on automatic water top off machine.. That's awesome.. I may have to tackle that!


----------



## shift

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing.!i should add some info about yours on my site. Pm me some more details on it later. 

My latest build is a optical auto top off to very precisely deal with evaporation . http://fishtankprojects.com/diy-aquarium-projects/diy-auto-top-off-arduino-optical-ato.html


----------



## Chiumanfu

shift said:


> My latest build is a optical auto top off to very precisely deal with evaporation . DIY auto top off - arduino Optical ATO | Fish Tank Projects


Where did you get the optical water level sensor? I've been looking for something like that for a while. Is it 100% reliable?


----------



## shift

So far so good. I suppose of it was covered in algae it may be an issue. May need a cleaning once in a while if light is on it. I used a float as a backup. I'll try and find the link to it tomorrow


----------



## Sinchlid

so, about a year later... how is the system holding out?


----------



## shift

A few years later and long gone. Originally made it in 2013. It's now on a buddy's tank and hopefully still going strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

